# Diesel Engine Intake Cleaning for 328d?



## mp0i (Jan 18, 2005)

I just recently took my 2014 328d in for its 40,000 mile service. While there, the service advisor said that BMW recommended cleaning the intake similar to gasoline engines with some BMW approved cleaner. _(He actually said it was every 30,000 miles for the recommended service but apparently I was missed last time)._ Has anyone heard of this added service for BMW diesel engines? Are they trying to avoid a carbon build up issue on these 2.0L engines as well?

Otherwise, the car has been pretty much bulletproof for the last two years, only regular service required. I typically average around 42 mpg in mostly highway driving. I want a new car but can't rationalize getting out of this one.


----------



## BobBNY (Sep 2, 2011)

This sounds like the injector cleaning service every dealer in America recommends. There are mixed reports on whether these cleaning are effective. Are they offering this as no-charge part of your maintenance agreement? If not it may be just a dealer add-on.

BB


----------



## mp0i (Jan 18, 2005)

It was a dealer add-on in addition to the regularly scheduled maintenance. I was disappointed that they are marketing this in addition to the "free" maintenance. If they recommend it then they should cover it.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

mp0i said:


> It was a dealer add-on in addition to the regularly scheduled maintenance. I was disappointed that they are marketing this in addition to the "free" maintenance. If they recommend it then they should cover it.


Maybe you should send an email to BMW of North America asking them that question? 

Don't forget to post their response.


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

That dealer service dept add on is usually not necessary unless you have extra money laying around.

I recommend a DIY plan: BG Products.
For diesel, I started using this occasionally:









For gas engines, I have been using the BG 44 and BG 210 system for over 15 years.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

The problem with direct injection (injectors inside the combustion chamber) engines is that the fuel (and additives) never see the top of the intake valves. In formerly typical gasoline port injected engines, fuel was sprayed directly on the top of the intake valves, cleaning them and partially evaporating the fuel for efficient burning. Direct injection engines benefit from walnut shell blasting of the intake ports (and top of the intake valves).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnMhNXXawjk


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Autoputzer said:


> The problem with direct injection (injectors inside the combustion chamber) engines is that the fuel (and additives) never see the top of the intake valves. In formerly typical gasoline port injected engines, fuel was sprayed directly on the top of the intake valves, cleaning them and partially evaporating the fuel for efficient burning. Direct injection engines benefit from walnut shell blasting of the intake ports (and top of the intake valves).


Wow! That guy's presentation is so thorough and well delivered that it almost makes me think I could do it.  Not! :yikes: My nephew is a BMW tech for 25 years now but I honestly don't know if he has ever worked or diesels. Maybe I'll ask him just in case I ever buy one. 

Thanks, that was very informative. :thumbup:


----------

